# Kontakt 5 Perfview size limit increase?



## Ro_deo (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey guys, newbie to making Kontakt instruments and I'm working on my first - it'd be great to be able to increase the vertical size of the Kontakt 5 interface to accommodate more parameters - any idea how? Can't get it past 16 units, knobs just start going back up to the top and creating a mess past that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paul SAS (Aug 8, 2020)

Well first I'd rather work with px instead of the grid since it is more accurate. You set the height by set_ui_height_px(put in your value in px). Also the maximum width is 1000px since Kontakt 5.6 if I recall correctly


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 8, 2020)

1000x750 is the max. Don't use grid units, use px.


----------



## Ro_deo (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you guys! Yeah seems like once you switch to px, you can more or less go all the way to the bottom with parameter controls. Much appreciate it!


----------

